# Cloud based - Where to store Catalogue and Photos



## Scubababe (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi there ... 
I have upgraded to LR Classic in the Cloud with 1TB and I'm a little confused about storage requirements.
Seems like this new Cloud version wants to store my data in the cloud but 1TB won't be enough.
Is this a requirement or can I (eg) store the Catalogue in the Cloud, but my photos in my 4TB dropbox ?
Thanks ...
Scubababe...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 7, 2020)

There is no "Lightroom Classic in the cloud". There is *Lightroom Classic,* which still stores its images locally, and there is *Lightroom* (desktop), which stores its images in the cloud. It's _own_ cloud; you can't use Dropbox for that. You can switch to Lightroom if you want to, but from what I read that does not seem to be a good idea. My advice would be to stick to Lightroom Classic.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 7, 2020)

There is no such thing as "LR Classic in the Cloud", so are you sure you've purchased the correct subscription plan? There are currently three basic plans:

1. Photography Plan with 20GB....includes Lightroom Classic (local storage based, currebntly at version 10), Lightroom (cloud storage based, currently at version 4)), Photoshop, plus 20GB cloud space. $10 per month.

2. Photography Plan with 1TB....same suite of apps, but with 1TB of cloud storage. Costs an additional $10 per month.

3. Lightroom only plan....includes only the cloud-storage based Lightroom version 4 with 1TB of cloud space. Costs the same as 1.

So, what have you upgraded from, and have you purchased the correct plan?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 7, 2020)

You indicate "Cloud v4 (just purchased, so whatever is the latest!)". and suggest that 1TB is not enough.  This cloud based app is called simply "Lightroom" and abbreviated  LR or Lr.  If you want to store more than 1TB of images in the Adobe  Cloud, then you will need a bigger storage plan.  
As Others have suggested, you may want to contact Adobe to change to the"Photography Plan" which includes Lightroom Classic (LrC), Lightroom (Lr) and Photoshop.    Running LrC, all of your images are stored locally. and Proxy SmartDNG  images can be stored in the cloud to interact with Lr on another computer (laptop)  or Lr mobile on a smartphone or tablet, Or shared with others on the Lightroom for the Web.


----------



## Scubababe (Dec 9, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> There is no such thing as "LR Classic in the Cloud", so are you sure you've purchased the correct subscription plan? There are currently three basic plans:
> 
> 1. Photography Plan with 20GB....includes Lightroom Classic (local storage based, currebntly at version 10), Lightroom (cloud storage based, currently at version 4)), Photoshop, plus 20GB cloud space. $10 per month.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim .. thank you ... I purchased option 3.  Not only is 1TB not enough, I believe that keywords are now flattened ... I do underwater photography and have 100s of grouped keywords, so if this is the case this won't work for me.  So maybe I should go to LR Classic with local storage ??


----------



## Scubababe (Dec 9, 2020)

clee01l said:


> You indicate "Cloud v4 (just purchased, so whatever is the latest!)". and suggest that 1TB is not enough.  This cloud based app is called simply "Lightroom" and abbreviated  LR or Lr.  If you want to store more than 1TB of images in the Adobe  Cloud, then you will need a bigger storage plan.
> As Others have suggested, you may want to contact Adobe to change to the"Photography Plan" which includes Lightroom Classic (LrC), Lightroom (Lr) and Photoshop.    Running LrC, all of your images are stored locally. and Proxy SmartDNG  images can be stored in the cloud to interact with Lr on another computer (laptop)  or Lr mobile on a smartphone or tablet, Or shared with others on the Lightroom for the Web.


Thank you ... clearly I'm super confused about my purchase and should consider changing my plan before doing anything with my catalog ...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 10, 2020)

Scubababe said:


> Hi Jim .. thank you ... I purchased option 3.  Not only is 1TB not enough, I believe that keywords are now flattened ... I do underwater photography and have 100s of grouped keywords, so if this is the case this won't work for me.  So maybe I should go to LR Classic with local storage ??


Well, if hierarchical keywords are a "must have" feature, only Classic provides that functionality. So that does tend to suggest a switch of plan is needed, which would also avoid the need to purchase additional cloud storage space.


----------

